# Another one defected



## Cat

Hello peeps!
Yes indeedy you have another member who has mede their way over from the PG forum.

It would seem that all the old crowd who I was PG with last time have gone now, and its really not the same. Plus the huge fraustration at never being able to post about what you think without 'offending' others and having your posts permanently deleted!

Im sorry but I dont like dressing up my comments to always look lovey dovey if I dont agree with someone elses comments. Im not a sheep and I like to speak my mind. So Im moving over to pastures new to hopefully be ale to speak my mind a little more!

At the end of the day we are women and we are hormonal and we like to rant sometimes without those rants being removed incase some drama queen nutter takes everythin personally!

Sorry rahhhhhhh rant over

and erm hello :lol:


----------



## Wobbles

Oh hello :shock: :lol: 

Crieky 15 weeks already Cat - How you feeling?

:hugs:


----------



## Cat

Not bad, just getting fat! Although I might just be fattening for Xmas. At least I can stuff my face at Xmas this year and just blame the belly on the baby!

I realised in my opening post I didnt even introduce myself ha ha ha

So for those that dont know me. Im Cat 25 live in Norfolk with my OH and 1 year old son Noah. And currently expecting my second sprog on the 2nd of May.


----------



## ~*~*Cat*~*~

Oh My welcome over from me (another Cat) wonder how long untill people get us mixed up PMSL. 

Hope to get to know you more :D


----------



## Jo

Hiya cat :D 

i think that is the best intro ever!!!


----------



## nicki

Hello :wave:


----------



## stephlw25

Hi Cat, great to see you over here !
https://www.augk18.dsl.pipex.com/Smileys/welcmulti.gif


----------



## sophie

Hi cat and welcome.
x


----------



## Layla

HI Cat!!

Glad your here! :D

xx


----------



## hypnorm

hey good to see you over here!

Are you doing a good bye post to the other forum to??


----------



## Cat

hmmm Im thinking of abusing my position a little first! lol


----------



## stephlw25

Cat said:

> hmmm Im thinking of abusing my position a little first! lol

muwhahaha go for it !!!! :rofl:


----------



## Jo

Go for it, just remember to do a copy for us otherwise we'll never sse it!!! :rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hey Cat, Welcome :D


----------



## Kayleigh&Summer

hi Cat xxx


----------



## Caroline

Hello Cat and welcome


----------



## Tam

Here Here cat!!! :howdy: 

Hello :hi:

Welcome to the forum. hope you enjoy it over here hun! x


----------



## sparkles

there are still some very nice people left on the other one though. I joined this one too so I could keep up with the lovely people who had joined this one that I know.
:wink:


----------



## KX

Hi cat and welcome over here :D


----------



## loulou1980

helloooooooo

https://usera.imagecave.com/loulou1980/bear25252dwelc25252dglittc4ah.gif


----------



## Vic

Hiya Cat,

how are you and the babies? hope your pregnancy is going ok. I can remember when you were picking Noah's name. Where does the time go!

I agree with laura - there are good and bad everywhere.

this place looks nice, i like butterflies and the colours are oh so pretty hehe


----------



## Mum2Boys

hi cat welcome im stephanie


----------



## Kina

Hey Cat just seen this :D


----------



## Cat

Ah, look at all my welcoms. I feel so loved!
:hi:


----------



## louise1981

:o hello im new my name is louise, im 25 yrs old live with my partner simon and are two kids kayleigh-ann who's 7 and owen who is 5 months old. we all live with our pet dog spencer in norwich. we just moved to another part of norwich and have a loads of decorating to do. i dont know have many friends with babies all my friends with children lost touch ages ago with sucha long age gap. and all my mates are older with out young children and live in the pubs :cry: used to work in pubs alot.
hope to make some more though chat soon louise


----------



## Lisa33

Hi Cat

I remember you too!!!! I didnt know you were having another little one!
Congratulations :D 

L x


----------



## ImTheDaddy

*Hi There!

Hope you enjoy the nut house!*


----------

